# Need some help with these bows.



## Lonesome00 (Aug 15, 2012)

These bows are older than I am; they hung on the wall with an assortment of wooden arrows for years. I use to shoot the long bow a lot as a kid. I just strung them for the first time in almost 20 years today. My son and I shot them in the back yard for a few hours today. Can anyone tell me anything about them? How old are they? Are they common? They seem to shoot fine, but I am considering replacing them. Their age concerns me, especially the fiberglass one.


----------



## BkBigkid (Aug 15, 2012)

the bows appear to be in good shape I would replace the strings before they snap on you. 

the fiberglass one looks to be in good shape unless you need to go up in poundage keep shooting it.


----------



## Al33 (Aug 16, 2012)

I did some Googlin' and learned the Ply-Flex was made by Sportsmen Accessories in Beacon, N.Y. back in the early to mid '60's. They had other models as well such as the Golden Hawk. Not many of them out there so hang on to it.

Be sure you shoot arrows of proper weight for the bows poundage to avoid damage. Shooting an arrow too light in weight will create unnecessary shock to the limbs.


----------



## Lonesome00 (Aug 16, 2012)

We were planning a trip to ARchery Connection this Friday to get new strings. I figured they were at least from the 60's. I did not know about the arrows though. I am glad you brought that up. That may explain why we had some issues with some of them. Once my son gets up to speed (and I re-learn myself) I plan to get him into bow hunting. I already have my eye on a youth sized recurved.


----------



## Lonesome00 (Aug 17, 2012)

I got a new string on the recurve and took it and the long bow to a range tonight. We had a family night at the archery range and I bought new arrows. I got the hang of it again and started shooting a lot better at the end of the night. My wife and son had a good time as well.


----------



## Ellbow (Aug 17, 2012)

That last pic reminded me of a bow I have from mid 60's and old Indian Seneca bow. But the Indian head is on the riser on mine so not sure about yours.

If you don't want them there are plenty of collectors on eBay.

Good luck to you!
EL


----------



## Lonesome00 (Aug 17, 2012)

They worked great tonight. I do not see them going anywhere anytime soon.


----------



## johnweaver (Aug 18, 2012)

They just need shooting!!! Thats how you show Love to a bow is by shooting it.


----------



## Lonesome00 (Aug 18, 2012)

Thay have been getting a work out lately.


----------



## selfbowman (Aug 23, 2012)

Just keep them out of hot cars while strung and you will probably get years of use from them.


----------



## Lonesome00 (Aug 23, 2012)

That reminds me. Howlong should I leave the strung? I cannot shoot them every week right now. So they may sit several weeks or a couple of months at a time for a little while.


----------

